# Suche: Daten-SIM-Karte ohne Vertrag



## jank-automation (24 Januar 2009)

Ich suche eine SIM-Karte ohne Vertrag für den datenverkehr per Modem.
Beim Telefon habe ich 15 EUR Guthaben.
Wenn die alle sind, werden weitere 15 EUR abgebucht.

Soetwas suche ich nun für den Datenvekehr.


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 mal 02
Als Loop zahle ich glaub 20 Euro om Monat für Prepaid UMTS
Für mein Iphone kostet es glaub 12,50 Euro im Monat bei 6 Monaten Vertragslaufzeit.


----------



## SBC-User (27 Januar 2009)

die sogenannten "M2M"-Dienstleistungen gibt es nur mit vertrag soviel ich weiß, sind aber garnicht so teuer, meiner kostet 5,95 GB und ist ansonsten recht kostengünstig mit 3c je min.


----------



## Homer79 (27 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ist hier was für Dich dabei:

http://prepaid-vergleich-tarife.de/prepaid-datentarife-umts/


----------



## jank-automation (27 Januar 2009)

Nun kommt wieder das gefährliche Halbwissen:

Ich glaube ich brauche kein UMTS bzw. es nützt mir nichts.
Die Verbindung läuft über GSM.

Laptop >> Modem(analog/GSM) >> GSM >> Modem(GSM) >> SPS

Jetzt schlagt mir bitte nicht vor, ich soll mal T-mobil oder ähnlichen Anbietern anrufen.
Die erzählen mir immer wie schön ich damit ins Internet komme
oder Klingeltöne runterladen kann.
Thema verfehlt!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2009)

jank-automation schrieb:


> Ich suche eine SIM-Karte ohne Vertrag für den datenverkehr per Modem.
> Beim Telefon habe ich 15 EUR Guthaben.
> Wenn die alle sind, werden weitere 15 EUR abgebucht.
> 
> Soetwas suche ich nun für den Datenvekehr.



Hallo,

sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wird wahrscheinlich auch 
kaum nachgefragt.

Ich kenne z. B. *M2MConnect*, ist aber mit Vertrag.

Die UMTS-Lizenzen waren teuer, deswegen werden Lösungen 
dazu halt mit Nachdruck angeboten.


----------



## noisy-tec (27 Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.fonic.de/


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2009)

Was hast du eigentlich vor?

Per Handy/GSM auf ein normales Analogmodem funktioniert sowieso, mit jeder SIM-Karte.
Per Analogmodem auf das GSM-Modem nur mittels der Daten-Option ...

Ergo brauchst du überhaupt eine Datenkarte?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2009)

noisy-tec schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.fonic.de/



Und welcher Tarif soll da passen?


----------



## jank-automation (28 Januar 2009)

Was habe ich vor:

Ich möchte mit meinem Laptop mit eingebautem Analogmodem von zuhause, bzw. mit meinem Laptop und einem angeschlossenem Handy von unterwegs auf SPS-Steuerungen (S7-200) mit GSM-Modem zugreifen.
Nun brauche ich eine SIM-Karte für das Modem, das an der SPS hängt.
Die SIM-Karte im Handy kann eine normale bleiben, das ist bereits getestet. Für den Test habe ich im Modem an der SPS die SIM-Karte eines Kunden verwendet. Dieser zahlt aber für seine Karte 20EUR Grundpreis pro Monat bei einem 2-Jahresvertrag. Für eine gelegentliche Nutzung war mir das zu teuer.


----------



## Homer79 (28 Januar 2009)

Sollte nicht aber genau dafür eine Prepaid "Datenkarte" ausreichend sein? 

Gruß


----------



## jank-automation (28 Januar 2009)

@Homer79

Sicher sollte dafür eine Prepaid-Karte ausreichen.
Die Frage ist doch welche.
Unsere Kunden bestellen sonst die Karten für Ihre Anlagen.
Meist ist es aber so, das erst die dritte funktioniert (vor allem bei T...mobil).
Auf Nachfrage zum Datenverkehr erzählen sie mir immer was vom Internet surfen.
Ich habe eine Karten von Callmobil die für alles freigeschaltet ist.
Erst der dritte Techniker konnte mir sagen, daß Callmobil keine Karten anbieten für Datenverkehr im Sinne von M2M.

Nun habe ich einfach auf eure Erfahrung gehofft.


----------



## maisanuk (2 Februar 2009)

Wenn Du nur GSM nehmen willst, dann geht auch die T-Mobile Prepaid (Xtra ?!?) gut. Ideal für gelegentliches Verbinden. Achtung: Der T-Com-Ableger Congstar unterstüctzt kein GSM mehr -nur noch GPRS und UMTS.
Kommt aber auch immer auf den Empfangs-Sendeort an: Viele Günstiganbieter arbeiten mit dem E-Netz (BASE, FONiC, SIMJO,...). Bei mir gibts nur D1-Netz.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2009)

Hallo,

falls das Thema noch aktuell ist:

Bei T-Mobile gibt es den Tarif *Business S* ohne Grundgebühr, 
einmalig ca. 21 EUR Bereitstellung.

Wenn Du dazu *Multinumbering* buchst, bekommst Du für
einmalig ca. 30 EUR noch eine Datennummer, über die Du
eine Datenverbindung aufbauen kannst.

Zu Multinumbering findet man nichts Vernünftiges auf der
Webseite :motz:, aber in der *PDF-Preisliste*. 

Grundlage ist vermutlich ein Business-Rahmenvertrag, soweit
ich weiß, gibt es den ab fünf Business-Verträge.

Du hast also einmalige Kosten von ca. 50 Euronen und die 
Verbindungskosten, aber keine Grundgebühr und auch kein 
Guthaben, das rumliegt und irgendwann verfällt.


----------



## jank-automation (20 April 2009)

Hallo.

Ich habe jetzt eine von Vodafon bekommen.
Die genauen Kosten weiß ich aber nicht.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## bugatti66 (21 August 2013)

Hallo,
4 Jahre weiter, aber irgendwie sieht es nicht besser aus.
Ich habe hier auch ein GSM-Modem, dass ich über den Datenkanal anrufen will.
Die SIM-Karte ist verloren gegangen.
Ich war im Vodafone -Shop, dort hat man mir WebSessions angedreht.
Kann zwar mein Festnetzmodem anrufen, anders herum geht es aber nicht, immer besetzt.
Bei Telefonanruf kommt eine Ansage, dass ein Anruf unerwünscht ist. 
Dann hab ich die CallYa-Hotline angerufen, die meinte jetzt, ich solle eine Callya-Freikarte.de bestellen, es würde ja nichts kosten.
Das angebliche Schlüsselwort "CSD" SIM-Karte mit freigeschalteter Datenrufnummer, habe ich noch nicht benutzt.
Hier steht, es gäbe keine Prepaid -Karten dafür:
http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/57998-fernwartung-via-mobilfunknetz.html

Und hier ist noch Mal der T-Mobile Business-S erwähnt.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...ow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=224610&Language=de

Wo finde ich jemanden, der mich versteht?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 August 2013)

bugatti66 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch ein GSM-Modem, dass ich über den Datenkanal anrufen will.


Aus Modemsicht ist dies eine eingehende Datenverbindung, sodass du um CSD nicht herumkommst (wenn du denn diese Technologie weiterhin so verwenden willst). Prepaid wird nach meinem Kenntnisstand für CSD nicht angeboten.


----------

